# A poem a day keeps the rhyme going.



## Whimsycal (Sep 3, 2018)

Limericks! Sonnets, free verses, rhymes, ballads, blank verses, epics, epitaphs, haikus, names and narratives.

Poems are varied and different. So why not try to write one daily to cheer up someone? 

Share your poems! They dont need to be perfect. A poem is simply great by doing it with hope and feeling. Who knows? Maybe your words reach someone.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 4, 2018)

A limerick for everyone!

In a good day the lady bought a hair pin in particular.
The pin was thin and shiny, quite irregular.
That special pin was but a special trinket.
One special to someone that follows the path of the pickpocket.
Oh good lady was quite the thief, one described as stellar. 

Limericks can be funny, naughty or tell a story. They follow an AABBA format in the rhyme. First and second sentence rhyme with the fifth. And third and fourth between themselves


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 4, 2018)

We don't want Muscovites, we don't want no more!
Enough of the cold and the winter!
We don't want their Tsar on our throne!
So come, let's pull out the splinter!

Let's rise our lances, let's charge them on fields!
Let's break their entire formations!
March through the fire to feel gentle breeze!
Let's do it for our nation!

We'll chase them back all way up to Syberia!
We'll freeze them to bone and let our guns blaze!
After the war let's rise our criteria!
And into the future we'll gaze


Just a quick one, I hope you will like it


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 4, 2018)

im sorry that it is not limerick but that is the only thing i could come up with


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

As I walk through the fields that were once gray, somebody whispers within the wind to stay.
As a continue to walk I listen to this voice from long ago, a tender feeling that I wish to know.
The sky was once cloudy and lightning for sure, I truly couldn't take it anymore.
I didn't have a pack to run back to, but now I can see clearly as the sky is not blue.
The flowers are blooming and the trees are growing back stronger than before, I don't see this as a total bore.
I saw life color blind but in this forest I can see all the colors that the flowers wish to show, the voice continues to whisper to me whenever I am feeling low.
I hope for a new tomorrow and I hope for a better today, hope for the voice to show herself because by her side I will stay.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> im sorry that it is not limerick but that is the only thing i could come up with


The fun in poetry is the variety in it! Everyone got their own style and form. I really liked what you wrote!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 4, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> The fun in poetry is the variety in it! Everyone got their own style and form. I really liked what you wrote!


ah thank you very much, I also write stories if you are interested


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> ah thank you very much, I also write stories if you are interested


Same here.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 4, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Same here.


you do? What type of stories?


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> you do? What type of stories?


I mostly do fantasy and spice of life style stories as I'm hoping to have more people read my stories and also while I'm here I can try to learn how to make new stories for my fursona. As I'm thinking about rewriting his story for a book.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 4, 2018)

Well you can send me something

Would you like to read something from me?


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

Corpse or Not - Devonaire Richardson - Wattpad

Sure thing.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 4, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Corpse or Not - Devonaire Richardson - Wattpad
> 
> Sure thing.


alright I will give it a go, mine is still in WIP (contains NSFW)

www.furaffinity.net: Crimean Campaign - WIP by HistoricalyIncorrect

I am sorry for all mistakes, I am not native and I do not have spellcheck somehow


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 4, 2018)

_Vodka is a spirit
And so is rum
Lizards are superior
And mammalians are scum_


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> alright I will give it a go, mine is still in WIP (contains NSFW)
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Crimean Campaign - WIP by HistoricalyIncorrect
> 
> I am sorry for all mistakes, I am not native and I do not have spellcheck somehow


You'll have to follow me so I will be able to look into your history as it seems like it's not letting me see your notes.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 4, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> You'll have to follow me so I will be able to look into your history as it seems like it's not letting me see your notes.


What notes? I have made it public but if you want a follow the how are you called?


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> What notes? I have made it public but if you want a follow the how are you called?


Userpage of DaithiTheWolf1 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 4, 2018)

My head is pounding
I probably need some food
But I'm so sleepy


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

Day by day of waiting your hand, I promise of prophesy something that you would always understand.
Destiny revolves in different ways, truth or lies in different shades.
You hold my hand with in the Wind, I hope this is not a total sin.
The door is open to let us begin, luck has nothing to do with it because being with you is a total win.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 4, 2018)

I had some food now
beans, crackers, cheese, I thank you
Now I can sleep sound


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 4, 2018)

ALAS! I crave more
Burgers and mashed potatoes
Woe, my monthly bleed


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 4, 2018)

can you hear me weep?
mcdonalds can't find my house!!!!
im so damn hungry


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> can you hear me weep?
> mcdonalds can't find my house!!!!
> im so damn hungry


I can feel your hunger xD its amazing how good you are at sharing how hungry you are


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 4, 2018)

i cry, plead, and beg
oh food, won't you come to me?
i need only thee!


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 4, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> I can feel your hunger xD its amazing how good you are at sharing how hungry you are


im well versed in haikus when bodily needs provide  a cornucopia of inspiration


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> You'll have to follow me so I will be able to look into your history as it seems like it's not letting me see your notes.


solved the problem.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

searching for answers that words can not say,
looking through books while being the worlds pray.
playing the game that life has gave to me,
it won't stop turning as far as i can see.
so people please let me be,
this life i have is a simple tree.
don't cut me down give me hope for tomorrow,
stop all the hatred and no more sorrows.


----------



## Simo (Sep 4, 2018)

Oh, a poetry thread! OK, one from my 'animal' series: (feedback always appreciated!)
*

Owl*

They don’t see you
sitting perched
on the branch,
eyes still as mirrors
until it’s too late
and your thick body
swoops down
trough the tangled branches,
navigating that leafy maze
without sound,
the squirrel struggling in your talons
born aloft to his death.

_We_ don’t see the oncoming headlights swerving over the double yellow lines
the figure in the dark
the one drink too many
the tumor before it forms
the flood before it flashes
the life running out from us.

The owl knows.

He waits for you
at night
as you toss
sweating
in dreams
where teeth crumble apart like chalk,
your vision dims to nothing
and none of the lights work.

Unable to see
or run
through the thicket of briars
piercing your legs
the ground gives way
to nothing
& you plunge
into the river rising
& snapping trees along its bank like match-sticks
as the rapids pull you under
to drown
in the covers
of the bed
where you will someday die,
caught in the talons
that have always clenched you tightly in their grip.

It is already too late.


-© Simo, 2014

Dedicated to Anne Sexton.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 5, 2018)

they woke me at six
mom talked to me as i slept
now im exhausted

---
this is a public service announcement
DO NOT TALK TO PEOPLE WHO ARE BARELY CONCIOUS.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, a poetry thread! OK, one from my 'animal' series: (feedback always appreciated!)


that was a delight to read but it also gave me a sense of dread hahaha I was never fond of anything concerning drowning so the last part got me


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 5, 2018)

No time to wait 
No time to waste
No time to hold 
No time to hate
No time to plush
No time to shove
No time to think about a angel up above


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, a poetry thread! OK, one from my 'animal' series: (feedback always appreciated!)
> *
> 
> Owl*
> ...


I took this piece about mortality and the inevitability of death for us all. It also made me think about how death can often claim us at any time without any forewarning. The imagery of a predatory owl as death as was particularly poignant to me, since it is a bird of the night when we can cannot see danger and which we instinctively tend to fear.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 5, 2018)

People always say that travel is never easy, but it's not like living greazy.
My best friend is a dog who can stretch into anything which is true, had a crush on a princess made of bubble gum who makes me feel blue.
Made friends with a vampire and a relationship with a flame, kissed many princess which filled me with shame.
I have seen monster and Candie people of all types and all faces, I have traveled to different places.
I have seen the past that I used to know, giving love that I used to show.
Confused about love and wish I knew my past, but finding the answers that I didn't want wouldn't last.
Met my dad and seen my mom plus show how she died, not able to hold her for real made me cry.
Lost many friends and learned how to be a man, the pain I have is hard to understand.
I found love to one person as my song was for her, she played her song for me which I'm sure.
I've seen my friends happy and seen them sad, I truly do hate to see them mad.
Holy globe have I had many adventures and made so many mistakes, I'll keep moving onwards no matter how long it takes.
We all have a quest that has yet to begin and a princess we have to defend, there will always be an adventure time as the Adventure never ends.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, a poetry thread! OK, one from my 'animal' series: (feedback always appreciated!)
> *
> 
> Owl*
> ...



Don't have a poem to ad (yet) but the name Anne Sexton caught my eye, she was mentioned in litterature class once. And this poem is awsome!! Very professional, seriously. Oh, have you heard of Theodore Roethke at all? It reminds me of some stuff he wrote, and i think you'd like him!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 5, 2018)

I've seen the worst
I've seen the best
I've seen some comrades laid to rest
I don't strike first
But I will strike
To save my friends
For one more night
And for just ends
To do what's right


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 5, 2018)

I wish I could write
Poems or rhymes or anything now
But I really can not


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey, let's fill glassess, right to their glass top until the liquid will drop!
Our sabres are sharp, horses are ready, ram already stretched the rope!
We'll drink for fallen, we'll drink for victory and we will drink for Hetman!
We'll drink for hussars until the ground will be decorated by fallen Ottoman!

Hey, open bottles! Brave boys are coming, from the Polish greatest fields!
Make them some room now, fill up their thirsty throats! Leave on ground your heavy shields!
We'll drink for their health, we'll drink for their skill, we'll drink for their intact heads!
We'll drink for muskets, we'll drink for blackpowder, until last of the Swedes!

Hey fill the tables! Cavalry is coming! Take them of their tired horses!
Put them by tables! Fill up their glasses! Send some of it to their houses!
We'll drink for our wives, We will never let them be touched by Russian bites!
We'll drink for courage, we'll drink for fun! We will get rid of Muscovites!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 6, 2018)

Hmm... could be better I think


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

roses are red
daisy's are white
im not gay i just like one guy ALRIGHT??¿??????


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 7, 2018)

Roses are red, violets are blue, before my shower I smell like a shoe!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 22, 2018)

I wrote my first Don Volpe RP post tonight after a long time, and then seeing some of the peeps on this thread, I think that's why this popped out of my head.



There once was a Maldita named Zen

Who was really quite handy with pen

She dreamed up a Volpe

And he got a golpe 

The only real question was when



I tried to find a really funny ending to the joke, but this is the best I can come up with.   If anyone can think of a funnier one, please post it?

@zenmaldita 
@Unicon 
@HistoricalyIncorrect 
@Rimna


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2018)

Haikus are quite strange;
they do not always make sense.
Refrigerator.

*Blep*
It's not mine, but it is my favorite haiku. I heard it from a friend... but I can't remember if she made it herself or just had it memorized from somewhere. Either way, I thought it would brighten someone's day.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 23, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I wrote my first Don Volpe RP post tonight after a long time, and then seeing some of the peeps on this thread, I think that's why this popped out of my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me? I was nominated? But i suck at poetry 
I will try to think of something anyway


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

I rewrote an old poem I lost a long time. I never forgot the moment that inspired it.

Diamonds on a Lake of Silver

I float alone,
sitting on this lake of sterling silver.

Not a footprint breaks
the immaculate snow before me.

The sting of icy iron fills my nose,
the only fragrance the cold can carry.

I cast my gaze up the ancient oak
watching the solar song’s beauty

wave and wet the crystalline treetops;
showing the diamonds’ rainbow fire in the ice above.

The diamonds formed from last night’s sleet,
slicking the roads and hardening the snow.

It made travel treacherous
keeping many away from home.

The breeze tickles my skin,
touching the tips of the treetops today.

It laps the diamonds loose,
leaving them to fall, fragile before me.

Striking the silver, they shatter,
breaking into millions more.

Click. Click. Click. The sound surrounds me
as they fall; the broken diamonds’ dust glistens like my eyes

their deaths, birthing new thoughts
like their births ended others.

I float alone

watching diamonds dance and die together
striking upon a lake of sterling silver.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2018)

An ode to a goldfish;

Oh wet pet.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 24, 2018)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm bad at poems
How about you?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> I'm bad at poems
> How about you?



Roses are red,
they can also be orange.
Not much rhymes with that,
but some plants have a sporange.
Yes "sporange" is a word. It's a colloquialism. I used it correctly. Look it up.
I maybe... might have... had to look that up things that rhyme with "orange."
...and... what a "sporange" was.
...but now I know.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 25, 2018)

On the road in a few i say.
Itsa dawn of a new day.
I Yawned in a new way.
The lawn coated in dew yay.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 25, 2018)

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear;
Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair...
Alright,
which one of you punks shaved him?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 26, 2018)

So, @Daithi Aaron Radcliff are doing an RP together with heavy themes around poetry. I originally wrote this one as a part of it, so I need to give him credit for inspiring me write:

*Forgetting the Signs*

Setting sail or sinking upon the sea,
I seek kindred spirits to save or set free.

I know the void;
I know the depths,
but, also the stars
when they are the only things left.

Yet, the lights down here dim what's above;
the stars you can't see
are stars you can't love.

So, stay with me in this dark space
where we can watch the galaxies fly into place;

forgetting the neon;
forgetting the signs,
with someone to lean on
as we forget all the the lies.

Those lights up above are always sincere.
Since, there's nothing we have that they could want;
with nothing to sell, they have nothing to flaunt.

So let's cut the power and be at rest
as within our eyes the stars are pressed.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 26, 2018)

With everything we do and and everything we take, some things are misunderstood and some things are a mistake.
Step by step we grown stronger, we all hope to last so much longer.
One by one you missed opportunities to reveal who we are inside, moments that make us want to sit around and hide.
Continue to wait for that special someone our special time, just something to make your life shine.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> im well versed in haikus when bodily needs provide  a cornucopia of inspiration



You need write more. Fill a small booklet with them and sell it all on Amazon! People like fun stuff like those Haikus!

As is evidenced by a small book titled:

I Could Pee on This: And Other Poems by Cats


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 26, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> You need write more. Fill a small booklet with them and sell it all on Amazon! People like fun stuff like those Haikus!
> 
> As is evidenced by a small book titled:
> 
> I Could Pee on This: And Other Poems by Cats


It's going to be hard when it comes to a poet without a job or a credit card as I literally need help....


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 26, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> You need write more. Fill a small booklet with them and sell it all on Amazon! People like fun stuff like those Haikus!
> 
> As is evidenced by a small book titled:
> 
> I Could Pee on This: And Other Poems by Cats


oh but Im not a poet
Im just a shitposter =))


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> oh but Im not a poet
> Im just a shitposter =))



There's a difference?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 26, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I wrote my first Don Volpe RP post tonight after a long time, and then seeing some of the peeps on this thread, I think that's why this popped out of my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There once was a @zenmaldita;
she wasn't a real life bandita.
She dreamed up a crime---
but never a rhyme---
with Volpe who'd "break offa you feeta!"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> There once was a @zenmaldita;
> she wasn't a real life bandita.
> She dreamed up a crime---
> but never a rhyme---
> with Volpe who'd "break offa you feeta!"




Now THAT"S what I'm talking about!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Now THAT"S what I'm talking about!



The only reason I came up with it is because my lysdexic brain finally figured out what order the letters in "zenmaldita" are supposed to go in so, I could finally pronounce it...

Then I _reeeeeeally _wanted to rhyme her name with "bandita" because it sounded fun.

Then I suddenly remembered your DVRP poem and realized that the first line you wrote was about her! When I looked over it, I finally understood what it was about...

So, a lot of things had to happen in quick succession for me to even think to write this poem.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> The only reason I came up with it is because my lysdexic brain finally figured out what order the letters in "zenmaldita" are supposed to go in so, I could finally pronounce it...
> 
> Then I _reeeeeeally _wanted to rhyme her name with "bandita" because it sounded fun.
> 
> ...



<bust a gut laughter>

Arrooooo!

Awesome!   It flowed that quick for me too.   I think all the writing in my brain from the DVRP contributed to making it happen so quick.  I don't think of myself as a poet at all.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> <bust a gut laughter>
> 
> Arrooooo!
> 
> Awesome!   It flowed that quick for me too.   I think all the writing in my brain from the DVRP contributed to making it happen so quick.  I don't think of myself as a poet at all.



Also, her comment above saying that she is a shitposter, not a poet, played a big part in helping me rhyme.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

@Whimsycal @Morning-mouse @Daithi Aaron Radcliff

Okay, I revised Diamonds on a Lake of Silver. Feedback is more than welcome; as I used to say when I would share drafts with other poets: shred it to pieces! 

*Diamonds On a Lake of Silver
*
I float alone,
sitting on this lucid lake of sterling silver.

Not a footprint breaks
the immaculate silver snow, bright before me.

The sterile sting of icy iron fills my noble nose,
the only fragrance the freezing cold can carry.

I cast my gaze up the woeful, wizened oak
watching the solar song’s beauty perched playfully.

It waves and wets the cold, crystalline treetops;
showing the diamonds’ rainbow fire freed in the illustrious ice above.

The diamonds formed from last night’s assault of sleet,
slicking the road’s surface and that of the silvery snow.

It bound and bittered the bitumen
causing even careful cars to be crushed.

The breeze blows; it tickles my skin, today,
touching and teasing the tips of the treetops.

It laps the diamonds loose,
leaving them to fall, fragile, broken before me.

Striking the silver, they shatter,
shimmering into existence many millions more dancing diamonds.

Click. Click. Click. The clacking sound surrounds me
as they fall; the broken diamonds’ dust glistens as my evergreen eyes.

Their deaths are birthing new thoughts
just as their births caused other thoughts to cease.

I float alone

watching diamonds dance and die together
lucidly lying upon an unlabyrinthine lake of sterling silver.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 27, 2018)

i didnt know my name would be such a muse
oh the many things we could use!
my threats are but a ruse
solely for I to amuse

but let's cut to the chase, I'm not here for that
here's a haiku I made
while browsing for house and lot

-ahem-

I AM /SO/ TIRED that 
if I buy a house, it has 
to have a bathtub.

{srsly all these new housing developments keep using showers. my bones need a good damn soak!}


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

_Your horns are big, 

your fur is brown, 

You're the most fun deer to have around_




​To my friend, @TacomaTheDeer


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

_My eyes are watering

My face has gone blue

Your smell killed my nose

But I still love you




_​To @Simo


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> i didnt know my name would be such a muse
> oh the many things we could use!
> my threats are but a ruse
> solely for I to amuse
> ...



*cough* --ahem--

Time to revise my poem about you:

There once was a zenmaldita;
she wasn't a real life bandita.
She dreamed up a crime---
*and even* a rhyme---
with Volpe who'd "break off-a you feet-a!"

And make a new one for Wulf, too!

There once was a @Wulf Canavar;
he howled at the moon from afar.
He thought I was funny,
that my jokes were quite pun-y,
and that "Wulf Wurf Dwurf" made me a star.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

_With words so kind 

And love so bold

You're the caring fox

With a heart made of gold





To @AppleButt 
_​


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 27, 2018)

It really ticks me off when the days come and go, it pisses me off and there's no real love to show.
It grinds my gears when people want the attention, but turn away when you have a problem that is to be mentioned.
it gets on my damn nerves to have to listen but don't speak, I'm like a boiler getting closer and closer to my Peak.
I've seen it all and done it all for the masses the masses, it was a struggle to pass my classes.
I'm not wanting to be one of those big wigs in those cars, try to jump off planes just to show how much money I have or how far.
I can remember when the police did nothing to stop the pain, for a homeless man not trying to get a job but trying to ask for loose change.
People looking at me like I am a creep or freak of nature that needs to be locked up in a cage, trying to hold a relationship and trying to be on the same page.
all of this makes me want to bug out on the world and see how fast they turn away, it is feels like it just going to be one of those days.
People act like they care until questions pop up in front of their faces, then they disappear like goes to different places.
Asking me for money and then asking for change just because they think I'm a nice guy, but nobody was there for me when I was down on my knees ready to cry.
From my own father to my own mother, I only had the shadow behind me and the city like no other.
I never asked for money and I never asked for a future that looks so drama fueled by hate, not much freedom in people nowadays and making it sound like that's their fate.
WAKE UP WORLD DO I NEED TO SCREAM AND SHOUT, MUST I BUG OUT ON YOU ALL JUST TO KNOW WHAT I'M ALL ABOUT!!!!
I hate the fact that I have to kiss ass to get where I need to be, why can't anyone lend me a shoulder or a hand and except the person that I truly want to be?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

_With the master guitar  

And the destiny pick

Your a god of metal 

And your solos are sick 




_​To @Scales42 
_
_​


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> It really ticks me off when the days come and go, it pisses me off and there's no real love to show.
> It grinds my gears when people want the attention, but turn away when you have a problem that is to be mentioned.
> it gets on my damn nerves to have to listen but don't speak, I'm like a boiler getting closer and closer to my Peak.
> I've seen it all and done it all for the masses the masses, it was a struggle to pass my classes.
> ...



Sounds familiar... : )


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Sounds familiar... : )


Yeah as I used it in our RP


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Yeah as I used it in our RP



I know... I remembered it as soon as I saw it. Did you write it just for the RP or was it floating around in a file somewhere?


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I know... I remembered it as soon as I saw it. Did you write it just for the RP or was it floating around in a file somewhere?


I'm always writing poetry so it was in one of my Instagram pages so I decided to put it into the the Roleplay.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 27, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> I'm always writing poetry so it was in one of my Instagram pages so I decided to put it into the the Roleplay.


As I look up at the Starry Sky, I don't know what is the reason to why I cry.
I'm standing in the ocean waiting for you, but all I can see is the fish that care if I am blue.
I walk along the grass hoping to see you in a field of flowers, I hope we can talk more than just an hour.
You are my friend and not my enemy at all, but it's your friend is always there for one another even when our backs are against the wall.
You are not there for me when I need you most of all, if it was sink or swim it feels like you would just like me fall.
The more I feel like you are not my friend and you're just using the word, if you really used it correctly it would be the sweetest thing that I could ever had heard.
As I look up at the sky I can see myself within the stars, I know how much I'm worth Just Like You Know Who You are.
I have come far and I will continue to do so with my followers and the people that care for me the most, from the north to the South and even the East Coast.
I can look to the scene and then to the Stars above me always with each night, I want to know that you're my friend because I'm not looking for a fight.
I don't want to be alone but this poem is truly clear, losing a friend which is you is truly something to fear.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

There once was @HistoricalyIncorrect;
he had Eastern Connections to protect.
His mind a bit hazy,
he was a hair crazy,
and might roll a tank into town, I suspect.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 28, 2018)

From every moment of every day, I wonder where you are and where you will stay.
You like something that your father does not, this club that we have is all that you got.
You love to Read Manga when you're not feeling blue, from being abused at home and feeling like dreams will never come true.
Hoping that the days will just go by, I really hope he does not make you cry.
From the bruises on your arm to the tears in your eyes, I must say that you are not that good at telling lies.
I must say that I care for you to the point of no return, don't you see my feelings you can't you see their burns.
When you or at the club writing poetry with the others and me, all I can think about is you getting hurt which is abuse that I see.
I care for you and miss you so very much, so please call me and also stay in touch.
I don't want you to feel like you don't belong here at all, no matter the rest no matter the fall.
I'll protect you and help you any way that I can, so I wish that I could ask you where have you been?
I hope you get this message as my feelings for you are so true that my poetry is turning gray, when I see you I still don't know what I will say.
If you do come back I'll make you a cupcake fit for just you, or maybe even read new manga under the window which is true.
Maybe you can write a poem together just you and me, outside of the school under a cherry blossom tree.
I miss you so much I wish you were here, losing you would truly be my biggest fear.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 5, 2018)

A limerick for @Emyrelda Seoni 

Once there was a player named foxwood 
Who ran a great race like a fox should
 She ran with the breeze 
With the greatest of ease 
Any why? 'Cuz she did what a fox would!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 6, 2018)

This terryfing man, was chosen by a fate.
When his love has vanished he was left with a hate.
Chosen by a fate to live without a life.
Dancing like a madman on the edge of a knife.

Flow of sweet love, will you come to him?
What our comrade did, why is he so grim?
Will you light a candles with him again?
Can you let him sleep? Away from the sour pain?

One day we will meet again, rest in each others arms.
My heart will beat again, in a rythm of your charms.
One day I will let you through my gate, to touch my cold heart.
To feel again, the beauty of your warm art.

I hope it is not too bad?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 6, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> This terryfing man, was chosen by a fate.
> When his love has vanished he was left with a hate.
> Chosen by a fate to live without a life.
> Dancing like a madman on the edge of a knife.
> ...



It is actually pretty good! An occasional bit of grammar aside, my only critique would be to replace abstract words like "fate," "hate," and "love" with more concrete words (i.e. words you can see, touch, smell, hear, or taste.)

I really liked the line "rhythm of your charms" as I can practically hear a rhythmic, sing song voice echoing a heart beat.

You have really good use of imagery, I would just like to see more of it!

On an unrelated note:

It's beginning to look a lot like Autumn
everywhere you go,
pumpkin spice at the coffee store, buying groceries there is more!
It's the time to let the cider flow!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 6, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Autumn
> everywhere you go,
> pumpkin spice at the coffee store, buying groceries there is more!
> It's the time to let the cider flow!



Nice one!

Here's my next one.   Another limerick for @Emyrelda Seoni .


There once was a foxxo named Emy 
Who went to the drug store with Remy 
They ran through the store 
And fell to the floor
Laughing for reasons just any!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2018)

Once upon a time not long ago, there lived a man who was made of snow.
Button eyes and a carrot nose; He wore a top hat and was frozen cold. 
Every winter day he would sit out and stare, enjoying the weather and the mountain air.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Dec 14, 2018)

Everybody knows your gentle and everybody knows that's clear, but if people think that you're easy then they truly need to understand that you need to be held dear.
You are truly a caring person and by the side of your sister no matter the case, nobody should ever cheat you like a disgrace.
You care for others that are kind which is what I would be if we were looking eye to eye, I truly wouldn't be hard to try.
Even if you become angry I Will Stand By Your Side, there is no need for you to hide.
You are like a butterfly in its shell, the more you stay in that shell it will become harder and harder for anyone to tell.
Hey hey hey there is no need for you to cry or be upset, just seeing a single tear will be something for me to regret.
All I want is to Stand By Your Side and hold you close even when the times get hard, kiss you passionately and help you forget the battle scars.
Feel your hair between my fingertips all the same, black to Green my hearts pounding will always remain.
I may be legendary in my own way, but you are iconic and to not tell you that would be a true shame.
No matter if you are going berserk or in your normal form it doesn't matter to me, the beauty that I met already is the saiyan that I already seen.
Our journey starts here that's a promise for sure, a warrior like you is worth protecting and also worth the adorn.
I hope you become stronger and I hope ki continues to shine, but kale do me a favor and go super saiyan just one time.


----------



## del (Dec 22, 2018)

It was an oh so glorius winter night,
when the stars in the sky where shining so bright.
And snow was falling all around,
landing very softly on the ground.
Then the very next wonderous morning,
as the day was slowly dawning.
Wonderous furries from everywhere,
wolves, foxes and even a bear.
Furries of any type waking up,
opening the blinds and taking a look.
There was snow all over the beautiful land,
white snow looking all so grand.
Furries rushing outside so quick,
the white land looking oh so slick.
All furries gathering now,
standing infront of a building`s prow.
Clebrating in the snow all together,
what on earth could possibly be better!
Now it is the season for all,
forgetting axiety, stress and just having a ball.
Please I have just one request,
make this time one of your best!

-Merry christmas!
-Ice Sunshine (JPJK)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 3, 2019)

There once was a skunk named @Simo.
He didn't need any Beano;
he really only sprayed
when he was afraid
and he liked spanking foxes and... *inturrupted by a spank from a naughty skunk* *EEEP! *_oOh!_


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> There once was a skunk named @Simo.
> He didn't need any Beano;
> he really only sprayed
> when he was afraid
> and he liked spanking foxes and... *inturrupted by a spank from a naughty skunk* *EEEP! *_oOh!_


*snickers into paw* That's pawsome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2019)

Autumn leaves
A snowflake falls
Still wind
Autumn ends


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 3, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *snickers into paw* That's pawsome!



Thanks!



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Autumn leaves
> A snowflake falls
> Still wind
> Autumn ends



Not quite a haiku but it is a similar style. Very concise.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 3, 2019)

Autumn leaves
Snowflakes fall
High and hot
Cold after all
No rhyme or reason
To winter's dance
Midwestern winter
Is a kick in the pants


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 3, 2019)

The dolls eyes are looking back at me
I can see him in them
Who's heart I stole until I killed myself
And the dolls eyes were mine

the dolls eyes


----------



## Pogo (Mar 13, 2019)

Many seasons have come and gone.
Winters chill and summers bomb.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Many seasons have come and gone.
> Winters chill and summers bomb.


Many seasons come and go
Scorching heat
Ice and snow
The seasons fleet
Wait but a minute
The season of choice
You'll find yourself in it

An ode to the midwest.


----------



## larigot (Mar 27, 2019)

_You only live twice
Once when you're born
And once when you look death in the face._

(Not mine, but I like it.)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 28, 2019)

There was once a woman named Jill.
Who used a dynamite stick for a 'drill'.
They've found her vagina in North Carolina and some of her tits in Brazil.





(I am going to hell)


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2019)

Coasting along. 
Adrift and a song.
Strumming these cares away.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 28, 2019)

There once was a car of two colors
Once owned by quite a few others
It cost eight Benjamins
And tore up his shins
But it drove so the two were soon lovers

There once was a mosin nagant
After firing it jammed like a taunt
I got rubbing fluid
And worked the bolt good
Now it runs like a gun more affluent

The left audio crashed
During a teamfight
The laptop I bashed
To set everything right

Brrrrrrrrrt
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt
Brrrrrrrrrt
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt
-An ode to Bastion

Rushing, turning, fire pouring
Blazing on trail to the point
Victory so alluring
Fire blazes around
My minigun roaring
One by one they go down
In gold my damage anoint
Till soon victory's sound

Rain above my head
Rain below my eyes
Wishing I was dead
Because so many sympathize
A burning sunbeam in my mind
Parts lower cloudiness
No longer blind
For now I know happiness
But *fuck!*
Where did I put that Umbrella!


----------



## xremeidiot (Mar 31, 2019)

Roses are red
Every slave has a master


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 31, 2019)

A poem a day keeps the monotony at bay.

A poem a day keeps the yiff away.

A poem a day makes me feel gay.

A poem about poems makes me go yay.


A poem, by Mr. Fox.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 1, 2019)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
...........
I have nothing else to put here,
So why am I here?


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 1, 2019)

Roses are red
Food is stored in a larder
If you've got trouble rhyming,
You just need to think harder!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 11, 2019)

Its morning.

I went to a diner
at a place called the spire
where the untensils are finer,
And the old folks retire
to drink coffee.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 11, 2019)

The Fandom loves foxes the best
For reasons you knowingly guessed
When cuddling you need.
They will pay heed.
And always are known to say yes!


----------



## xremeidiot (Jun 11, 2019)

There once was a guy called Xreme
Who had an impossible dream
Of writing a story
Folks wouldn't find boring
When he wasn't playing games on Steam


----------



## Keefur (Jun 11, 2019)

A Furry loved his suit a lot
It was very expensive when bought
He wore it all night
and he wore it all day
then he died because he was too too hot.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jun 11, 2019)

I can't seem to make up my mind
And poems take far too much time
So I'll see myself out
There was never a doubt
My writing is less than sublime


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 11, 2019)

Roses are red, violets are blue.
That's what they say, but it just isn't true.
Roses ARE red, and apples are, too.
But violets are violet.  Violets aren't blue.
An orange is orange, but Greenland's not green.
A pinky's not pink, so what does it mean?
To call something blue when it's not we defile it.
But, eh, what the heck?  It's hard to rhyme violet.

-Dot's Poetry Corner


----------



## Whimsycal (Jul 2, 2019)

Ah what is that in the window?
It is but a humble willow.
Why is it visiting my window this night?
Could it be he looks to give me a fright?
Whatever the case he seems like a good fellow.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

A poem you say...a writing a day, like capn' America "I can do this all day"
trynna be truthful to the words that I spell ya
it's more complicated then a leap of my faith 
Get on my lane, swinging through lines Like I'm spider-man
have you seen Mary Jane?
Lyrical shit, Jcole flow acquired to keep you interested without going insane..


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

this sounds like a rap section to me


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 2, 2019)

Sometimes walls close in
But you keep pushing forward
Pushing off against those walls
As you take flight
Action and reaction
Until you find your freedom
And tears flow to the sea


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 7, 2020)

Something I wrote today. Sorry if I mess something up: second time posting here and English is not my first language. To everyone who might feel depressed:


Spoiler



When life seems bleak and you feel weak
Don’t give in to despair
Remember joy and take a peek
The hope is always there


When in the dark a smallest spark
Can brighten up your day
The haters sure can leave a mark
But hope’s not far away


And I do feel that wounds will heal
Ignore the scornful spurn
When time is right I’m sure you’ll feel
The happiness return


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 7, 2020)

Here's a little something I threw together

_ 


                                                                             Tears and Sorrow


Tears tears, they drip down steadily,

painful almost, depression looms heavily,

agony and sorrow dominate life,

but don't give in to it's way of strife,

pain and sorrow may hurt and burn

but things like happy thoughts make the bad times turn

joy is inevitable, may as well give in

because happy thoughts and good times are all to fill in!

Pain and suffering, that isn't the world

that's just the burden that can easily be curled

Chin up, head high, we'll make it through the night

Keep hope strong and you will stay alive!_


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 8, 2020)

Those are great ones guys.   Thanks for posting.

-Wulf

@Ruki-the-Zorua 
@CestusFlask


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Those are great ones guys.   Thanks for posting.
> 
> -Wulf
> 
> ...



No problem pal! *Bows*


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 8, 2020)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Those are great ones guys.   Thanks for posting.
> 
> -Wulf
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 8, 2020)

Something new again. Thanks for the inspiration!


Spoiler



When things are bad do not feel sad
For it’s about to change
Remember good times that you had
Although it might seem strange

It’s no surprise the sun will rise
And bring new hope and joy
You go ahead and claim your prize
There’s no need to be coy

So let us all stand proud and tall
Divided but as one
And maybe you will hear the call
You know what must be done


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 9, 2020)

Something a bit darker this time.



Spoiler



I take the brush try not to rush
The lines and shapes I paint
Another work I have to trash
It does not look too quaint

Like in the dream I want to scream
And bite my shaking hand
To taste the steady crimson stream
Frustration has no end

It’s gone awry I must retry
To take back what was stolen
I may not be the strongest guy
I’ve not completely fallen

I will not bend until the end
I’ll piece it back together
Another sheet I have to rend
I wish to sleep forever

This path is long I must stay strong
Defeat is not an option
Just take a break to sing a song
And drink the vile concoction


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 11, 2020)

*For L*

*#3 - Break Glass In Case Of Broken Heart*

I thought I was a grownup.   I thought I was smart,

I’m actually a child, nursing a broken heart.


In case of fire, I know just what to do,

And robbery, vandals, for all those things too.


For 911’s great, if you’ve got any phone,

And the box on the wall’s got a red can of foam.


But this one’s broke me, my lover is gone.

The 10,000 inside me keep singing this song:


Call the cops!   Smash the glass!   Now!

Bring out an extinguisher!  Spray me down now!


And I’ll be here,


damp,

in my silence and dread,

The water dripping down from my head.


Hiding my tears.





.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

That was beautiful....I'll try to get one. Wow, what a mystic touch of words.....so poetic....

_The Fall of Honor_

_The pain that rains down steadily

seems to drip on one's honor heavily

the loss of life is ignored at best

no courtesy as he was laid with the rest

the sorrow of everything, foregone 

the agony in his heart won't be long

shame, dishonor, fleeing from the truth

dangling from the velvet noose

attempting to shake the truth with every act

ensues the fact that he was really a rat

the pain of tomorrow, steady as the rain

shame and confusion, was there really any gain?

no more of this, I can't take any more

sweep me and my misery under the floor
_
_look upon the truth, and realize in horror_

_that you've indeed, shamed one's honor._


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 14, 2020)

A small something about the winter


Spoiler



How often I recall the chill
The warm caress of snow
The milky comforter that will
Envelop me in glow

The growing urge to sit and rest
Beneath the singing willows
Become the forests silent guest
And drown in weightless pillows

Remain while days go by and by
Forget all strife and pain
Dream of the silent lullaby
Just waiting for the rain





Spoiler: Also a thought I did not manage to put in verse but still wanted to share:



We all have that one special memory, which is somehow much more important than other memories – your very own little treasure, so to speak. It might not be a happy memory – often such memories are sad or bittersweet. Just stop for a while and think about this memory: what makes it so important and why it is so significant, what exactly does this memory mean to you. If you did it – thank you.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 14, 2020)

They protecc
They attacc
But most importantly...
They spancc!

(Sorry I had to do this... )


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> They protecc
> They attacc
> But most importantly...
> They spancc!
> ...



(Haha, don't be!)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 17, 2020)

I really don't like this 
Something aint right here
It feels wrong, something off and eery
We fly down, into the depth deep down and dark 
The air, smell, off 
The sound, quiet, silent 
Abandoned? No, we’re watched. 

Something in the Abyss 
Bright white, engines flare 
We see it, speed fast, it’s angry 
More blips, hostiles everywhere, beserk 
They’re here, tense, tough 
I flinch, pilot, violent 
Cannons prime. Foe, you’re marked!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jul 19, 2020)

*set to grandma got run over by a reindeer*

I stood around the corner waiting for her 
When she walked by I screamed AAHHH!
for awhile it was kinda funny 
Until she broke that base across my back


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 21, 2020)

I’ve been thinking lately about my past regrets so... here we go.


Spoiler



I still remember that December
When I messed up again
I saw your heart so sweet and tender
I tried but all in vain

You were so weak and things looked bleak
So I stood up and fought
I wanted to protect the weak
And you were so distraught

I did my best to pass this test
To shield you from this scum
I played your games and tried to jest
When things were looking glum

But all the pills to cure my ills
Had made me weak and drowsy
And now I have the guilt that kills
My soul for being lousy


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 21, 2020)

I wrote this in middle school (though I don't remember the exact wording):

There once was a bimbo named Jane
Who went for a jog in the rain
She got herself soaked, and everyone joked,
When she fell in a pool down the lane


----------



## Mambi (Jul 22, 2020)

Here's one I wrote a long while back...feedback's welcome as an FYI:

Hello, I hope I haven't disturbed your sleep up there.
Please, allow me to introduce myself.
I am your darkest thoughts, your primal base evil.
I am *you*.

I am the part of you that loves to destroy.
I am the part of you that has no morals or cares.
I am the part that want to just *take* a mate...and do when them what I please.
I am the *real* you, whether you admit it or not.

What's that? You say I repulse you?
Hahaha, why would you say such a lie?
When your life's greatest moments, the most memorable time you've had
Were under *my* direct influence!

People say I should be ignored or destroyed.
But if that happened, life would be meaningless and boring.
Others say I should be given free reign and total control.
But should that happen, I would surely destroy everything around you.

We need each other to live life to the fullest.
Your control, with my dark desires.
*Never* let any fool tell you otherwise!
For remember..._everyone _has someone like *me *inside them too.

Now, get your rest. I have a big day planned for us in the morning...


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 22, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Here's one I wrote a long while back...feedback's welcome as an FYI:
> 
> Hello, I hope I haven't disturbed your sleep up there.
> Please, allow me to introduce myself.
> ...



Quite neat actually. Blank verse is not very often used for some reason. Do you, per chance, also like to use poetry and songs to express emotions?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 22, 2020)

CestusFlask said:


> Quite neat actually. Blank verse is not very often used for some reason. Do you, per chance, also like to use poetry and songs to express emotions?



Thank you! <smiles> I use poetry and dancing to express some emotion, but the only emotion my _singing _invokes is fear and pain in the listener, trust me. <lol>


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 22, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Thank you! <smiles> I use poetry and dancing to express some emotion, but the only emotion my _singing _invokes is fear and pain in the listener, trust me. <lol>



Care to share? I often write songs myself. Btw, can you provide  some feedback on my poems please? I feel that the tempo might be off sometimes, but I'm not sure.


----------



## CestusFlask (Jul 24, 2020)

A small attempt at haiku

Be wary of anger
Burning like a raging fire
Leaving nothing behind


----------

